# Reaper and Lexicon Alpha and windows 7



## cwhitey2 (Sep 28, 2010)

Ok, so I'm not sure if this is the right location for this thread, but here it goes.

I have been trying to find some reliable info, but have had little luck. I will explain my problem in the best detail I can.  


My setup is: Athlon x2, windows 7 (64), reaper, lexicon alpha 

Now when I originally bought my interface I was running xp on my laptop and it worked great. My computer died so I upgraded to a desktop, everything was working for a few days, I literally walked away from computer (didn't change one setting) for the night and came back in the morning and the reaper would not initialize the buffers for the alpha. I have gotten it to work once since then but now every time I try it I keep getting errors. I have read that the alpha is not compatible with windows 7, but I had I working for a while despite this claim . So I thought it might be the drivers so I went to the lexicon site and installed the latest drivers and they had no effect (the driver were for windows 7 supposedly). I have reinstalled the driver at least 6 times since it stopped working with no luck. 

Is there something Im doing wrong, because I got it to work for a couple of days and now it wont?  Is there anyone here that is actually using the Alpha with Windows 7, or is this really not compatible it?


I kind of figured my only real solution would be to buy a better interface, one that is compatible I guess  . But since everyone on here is uber informative I didn't think it would hurt to ask everyone.


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 5, 2010)

I have the alpha and Reaper x64 working fine on Windows 7 Professional x64, never had any trouble at all with it. I think I just installed the drivers from Lexicon's site and plugged it in.


----------

